# Lower price later?LOL.



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Called a guy that wanted hay he thought he would wait awhile thinking price would be lower then.LOL


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Everybody seems to have there own theory about the prices of hay. I always like the ones who think my hay is too much and decide to look around. And than call me up because they cant find anything cheaper or they did and the hay was too dusty or something for there horses and need something better. Would have been better off just buying my hay in the first place sometimes. lol


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Called a guy that wanted hay he thought he would wait awhile thinking price would be lower then.LOL


Must be planning on year old hay? Lol. Martin


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Some people just think funny.
They do not want to get off the bill fold until they have to. By then everyone is looking for hay.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Tim/South said:


> Some people just think funny.
> They do not want to get off the bill fold until they have to. By then everyone is looking for hay.


Ain't that the truth! Had a friend/neighbor that has lots of horses that wouldn't commit to buy from us last year. I kept offering to hold some for him and offered to let him buy as few as he wanted throughout the winter. Even offered him a very nice discount. He just kept putting things off. I explained to him that if I didn't get word from him, there would be no surplus, he still would not commit. Finally as we finished our last cut for the year he dropped by wanting to buy 40 round bales. Told him, "Sorry, all of it's already promised or sold." Utter shock and outrage on his part. Ended up paying double for lesser quality hay than ours, and had to buy the whole winters worth cuz there just wasn't any available otherwise! He still ended up running short for the winter. This year, he bought 90 round bales already. I asked him why the rush, he said, "I'm not gonna get caught like last year." Funny how they wise up!,,,


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

In a normal year here in Northern Colorado the price of hay usually continues up until November. Then holds steady for a month or 2 then starts to drop down until May when the new 1st cutting starts. But this year due to drought and last year due to Texas drought that has not been the case. The hay price went up and is still up and most likely going higher. Some one ship me some good quality large squares of brome/orchard grass and they will sell out quick. I'm through selling my first cutting and could sell more.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Called a guy that wanted hay he thought he would wait awhile thinking price would be lower then.LOL


Well it could drop, if everybody starts dumping critters or sending them to slaughter then demand drops, with a drop in demand comes a drop in price.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh yah, something else that could lower demand, if enough people suddenly realize a .22 or even a .222 shell is cheaper than feeding them, price of hay will go down.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Well it could drop, if everybody starts dumping critters or sending them to slaughter then demand drops, with a drop in demand comes a drop in price.


These guys won't be getting out of the cattle bussiness anytime soon.They have to much invested and still expanding.Maybe 3Mill in cattle sheds alone.5000 hd all under roof.

Seems like everyone is building cattle sheds here last few yrs and expanding.

IDK where all the feeder cattle will come from??


----------

